# The Carpooling Thread



## twinplanx (Dec 30, 2012)

So...I live on Long Island and that makes getting to "the hill"  that much more of a challenge.  Apparently there are a few regular posters from the Island(that includes Brooklyn), the city, Northern Jersey and other places along the route.  Recently my two most reliable cohorts(my brothers) have married & now have children.  I enjoy tree skiing, so solo trips can be a bummer. I may not have the greatest form but I could get down just about anything. I just turned 40 this summer, but I still feel like a "kid"...I don't want to ever stop skiing. 

   If you'd care to "hook a brother up" post your plans here. But it's not all about me, I'd like to see this thread catch on & expand. My apologies if this post breaks some forum protocol. Last season sucked so bad I can't wait to get out there :beer:


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 31, 2012)

Hmmm...over 190 views, but no replies? I guess nobody wants to carpool with "that creepy internet guy" lol can't say I blame ya... Perhaps some sort of meet & greet is in order? It is easy enough for me to take the LIRR in to the city, if anyone has a favorite watering hole anyone out that way, post it here. Any type of live music always makes the excursion into the city worth it. And I'm always down to meet up on the hill! My sister recently moved to the Northampton Mass. area, and I've been meaning to get my nephew into skiing/boarding. I've heard good thing about Berkshire East, so this will most likely be the area I visit next...


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

I be happy to carpool but I live in Orange County NY no were close to you.


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 31, 2012)

Well Scotty, I always enjoy your post and keep in mind that Route 87 does pass through Orange County. I know because I've seen that chopper place ;-) So don't bail so quick lol The most common ski route, in my experience has been 91 North, but the Thruway has options as well...


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2012)

twinplanx said:


> Well Scotty, I always enjoy your post and keep in mind that Route 87 does pass through Orange County. I know because I've seen that chopper place ;-) So don't bail so quick lol The most common ski route, in my experience has been 91 North, but the Thruway has options as well...





Great point, I seen the Orange County Chopper guys in the local airport several years ago when I first lived here.


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 31, 2012)

Also feel free to use this thread to satisfy your own needs, I'd like to see it get legs.  Pretty cool running into those guys... I hope there drama is blown out of proportion to sell commercials...


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2012)

twinplanx said:


> Also feel free to use this thread to satisfy your own needs, I'd like to see it get legs.  Pretty cool running into those guys... I hope there drama is blown out of proportion to sell commercials...





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

I stopped watching the show a several years ago, there definitely big guys. I like the thread and could it be great way to get to the hills efficiently and cheaper.


----------



## abc (Dec 31, 2012)

twinplanx said:


> Hmmm...over 190 views, but no replies? I guess nobody wants to carpool with "that creepy internet guy" lol can't say I blame ya...


It's probably got more to do with the holiday period than you being the "creepy internet guy". LOL 

Most people are probably with their families or got visitor hanging out right now ...


----------



## Nick (Jan 1, 2013)

If you move to RI or MA we can carpool 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 1, 2013)

abc said:


> It's probably got more to do with the holiday period than you being the "creepy internet guy". LOL
> 
> Most people are probably with their families or got visitor hanging out right now ...



I know, I should just chill right? I get the same dysfunctional feeling when I'm the last to post to a thread and it just lingers...


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 6, 2013)

I was just poking around on the Bridgeport Port Jefferson Ferry website and saw they have a few package deals to Okemo, Stratton & Mount Snow. For 105$ you walk on the ferry, then get a coach bus to the mountain. One day lift ticket is included and its obviously round trip. Kinda bummed I missed out on Stratton yesterday but it looks like there's a trip every Saturday in January & February. Not the most hardcore of ski hills, but seems like a good deal to me...


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2013)

Happy to daytrip carpool from Metro Boston to mostly Vermont destinations about once a week and powder days, which are last minute decisions.

Just because I carpool with you doesn't mean I'll ski with you in the morning! :argue::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 7, 2013)

I just booked my spot on a bus from Long Island to Killington on Sunday.  Apparently there was one scheduled for Saturday, but it was canceled due to travel concerns.  A total roundtrip cost including lift ticket of 110$ seems like a good deal. I know I would spend more then that in fuel alone...
Sent from my SGH-i917 using Board Express


----------



## OffPeak (Feb 17, 2013)

I live in Concord,MA and can do mid week day trips almost any time.


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2013)

OffPeak said:


> I live in Concord,MA and can do mid week day trips almost any time.


Wednesday this week?  PM'd  you.


----------



## OffPeak (Feb 18, 2013)

Allready booked a week in killington back fri.


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2013)

Keeping my eye on the clouds first and foremost.  Next week might be better on many fronts.


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 21, 2013)

I had planned on taking a bus to Okemo this weekend but I just got a call from the operator stating they had to cancel due to poor ticket sales. I was excited to head to Okemo since I lived in Ludlow for 2 winters.  My buddies wife currently works there and my ticket would have been complimentary. The tour operator says they are still heading to Windham, but I'm not feeling it. I know it's not Stowe but if any LI/NYC folks want to do the long haul for a day blast I could probably scrounge up another comp or 2...


----------



## timm (Mar 21, 2013)

Often making day trips on weekends (and powder days when I can swing it) to Mt. Washington Valley from Boston, always happy to split gas.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> I had planned on taking a bus to Okemo this weekend but I just got a call from the operator stating they had to cancel due to poor ticket sales. I was excited to head to Okemo since I lived in Ludlow for 2 winters.  My buddies wife currently works there and my ticket would have been complimentary. The tour operator says they are still heading to Windham, but I'm not feeling it. I know it's not Stowe but if any LI/NYC folks want to do the long haul for a day blast I could probably scrounge up another comp or 2...



Sorry about that. I going up to Bush tomorrow, leaving Monroe NY around 1 pm I could maybe help if my car doesn't die on the way up, and I wanted to take the I 87 up to pass Albany then cut over.

Also did you look at other ski bus companies, I know Ovrride is going up this weekend but not sure where. And their is a ski bus that goes from NYC on every weekend stops at Mt. Snow and all major resorts up to Killington, I forget the name, try Google it. And last their are trains from Penn Station but it leaves tomorrow around 11 am.

Just looked Ovr ride ski bus is going to Mountsnow tomorrow according to their facebook page fyi.


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 22, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Sorry about that. I going up to Bush tomorrow, leaving Monroe NY around 1 pm I could maybe help if my car doesn't die on the way up, and I wanted to take the I 87 up to pass Albany then cut over.
> 
> Also did you look at other ski bus companies, I know Ovrride is going up this weekend but not sure where. And their is a ski bus that goes from NYC on every weekend stops at Mt. Snow and all major resorts up to Killington, I forget the name, try Google it. And last their are trains from Penn Station but it leaves tomorrow around 11 am.
> 
> Just looked Ovr ride ski bus is going to Mountsnow tomorrow according to their facebook page fyi.



Thanks Scotty, but I think I Windham is my best bet at this point. I've never heard of this magical mystery ski tour bus you speak of?!?       Leaves NYC, hits all major SVT resorts?!? Where do I sign. Up?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 22, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Thanks Scotty, but I think I Windham is my best bet at this point. I've never heard of this magical mystery ski tour bus you speak of?!?       Leaves NYC, hits all major SVT resorts?!? Where do I sign. Up?



It only hits 4 south Vermont Resorts starts at, Mt Snow, then Stratton, Okemo, and k on Friday and weekend, I can't think of name name now, and maybe they don't do it any more I haven't looked in to this since I moved out of the city a few years ago.


----------



## billski (Mar 22, 2013)

Carpoolers welcome Sunday March 24 day trip, metro Boston to Magic, or another area.


----------



## JGNYC (Sep 27, 2014)

I'll carpool with you! Any weekend. My friends too. 

We feel your pain and have forever wanted it to be easier to find decent folks to carpool up to the mountains with. So we're building a solution to the problem. It's [shred share] - www.shredshare.org. At the moment it's geared specifically to NYC metro area folks to connect and carpool up to VT, NH, etc. It's 110% down for the cause and there's no ads, no sign-up and totally free. We just want to share the shred. 

We'd love for you to check it out and would really appreciate your feedback too.  We already have a few carpool offers posted for early November, NYC to VT and are counting down the days to November-ish. For sure we'll be up there opening weekend. So yeah, hit us up if you ever want to connect and go shred. 

shred soon,

Jason
@jasongreenhouse
jason@shredshare.org


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 18, 2014)

Any carpoolers in mid west NY finger lakes tips snowyridge is close. Binngamtom area just curios. Season passes to Sugarbush maybe if few ppl meet up and drove together all winter starting at mId Hudson valley NY area go up Taconic Pwky then cont on rt3 7 . it could work or K or other pass options where ave of snow is 250 and above.


----------

